# Darius Songaila Scouting Report



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

In light of news that Songaila may possibly be going to the Nets, I was wondering, as Kings fans, whats your take on him as a player? His pros, his cons + anything interesting?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kdub said:


> In light of news that Songaila may possibly be going to the Nets, I was wondering, as Kings fans, whats your take on him as a player? His pros, his cons + anything interesting?



Pros

Solid shooter, when left open.
Unselfish player will pass the ball.


Cons

Soft.
Bad defender.
Not a great rebounder.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Pros
automatic mid-range jumper
very nice passer/unselfish
hard work, hustle 

Cons
undersized
poor post D
not a shotblocker

I really like Darius, I hope we keep him, I can't imagine we could get a player who would fit the system better of the bench.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

pros
hustle
automatic midrange jumper
toughness

cons
undersized
not an above average shotblocker or rebounder

i would really like to keep him but if it comes down to either him or evans then we gotta take evans. with the way things look now he might not stay, but you cant let him go for nothing.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Interesting. Thanks for the responses guys. Sounds similar to ex-Net Brian Scalabrine.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Shot is automatic, hussles, passes really well, but he fouls alot, doesnt play good 1 on 1 D, and his rebouding is average...


----------

